# Schmerzempfinden von Fischen



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

Wir hatten ja schon ab und an mal darüber gesprochen ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können oder nicht. Heute bin ich zufällig auf einen Vortrag des Zoologen Dr. Hanno Würbel an der Ruprecht-Karls-Universität Heidelberg gestoßen, der im Rahmen seines Vortrages zum Thema Tierrechte dieses eindeutig bejaht und über eindeutige Forschungsergebnisse aus 2004 referiert.

Es handelt sich um das vierte von sieben Videos der Vorträge von Würbel über Biologische Grundlagen zum ethischen Tierschutz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QES74AX_ZDo&feature=player_embedded 

Vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier.


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Regine,

dankeschön für diesen Beitrag 

Da ich selber schon öfter mit Usern aneinander geraten bin, die gerade dieses vehement verneinten, freut es mich, dass mein persönlicher Eindruck mal von kompetenter Seite belegt wird.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

[OT]Das erinnerte mich soeben an eine sehr interesannten Bericht über die 60er Jahre in den USA, da glaubte man, dass Babys kein Schmerzempfinden haben - durch diesen Glauben haben die dann die Babys ohne irgendeine Narkose sofort operiert ... ebenso beim Thema Nähe nach der Geburt (das Rooming in kam dann erst später).

Auch das sizieren der lebenden __ Frösche im Biounterricht war schlimm.[/OT]


----------



## VolkerN (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Regine,

vielen Dank fuer diesen Beitrag/Link ! 

Mir tuts selber weh wenn ich ein Tier leiden sehen muss ...es bestaetigt was ich mir auch schon gedacht habe.


----------



## canis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

In der Tat ein umstrittenes Thema. Ich bin ja auch Angler und gerade in diesen Kreisen ist das Themna noch viel umstrittener. Ich zähle mich innerhalb der Angler natürlich ganz eindeutig zum Öko- und Tierschutzflügel, der die Frage nach dem Schmerzempfinden immer auch mit eher ja beantwortet. Das heisst, ich gehe davon aus, dass auch Fische durchaus Schmerzen empfinden. 

Aber: Wissenschaftlich ist die Antwort leider nicht so eindeutig. Zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen ist, dass Fische zumindest Stress empfinden können und auf diesen negativ reagieren. Schon alleine deshalb verbietet es sich, Fische z.B. unnötig behändigen. 

Das Schmerzempfinden ist ein neurologisch hoch komplexer Vorgang, der noch immer nicht gänzlich geklärt ist. Nach heutigem Wissensstand geschieht die bewusste Wahrnehmung von Schmerz nur im Neocortex. Je stärker die dortigen Verbindungen ausgeprägt sind, desto stärker das potentielle Schmerzempfinden. Andere Hirnregionen, in denen bewusst Schmerz verarbeitet und wahrgenommen wird, konnten bis heute in dieser Form nicht gefunden werden. Zwar kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass es analoge Strukturen gibt, aber eben, gefunden wurden sie bisher nicht. 

Wichtig ist also der Neocortex. Dieser kommt aber nur bei Säugern vor, bei Fischen nicht. Nach heutigem Kenntnisstand fehlen den Fischen als die Gehirnstrukturen für die Wahrnehmung von Schmerzen. 

Nun gibt es aber auch andere Forschungsergebnisse, die den obigen Ausführungen teilweise wiedersprechen, diese teilweise aber auch stützen. Und es gibt natürlich solche, die darauf gar keinen direkten Bezug nehmen. Kurz gesagt: Die Sutation ist verworren. Solange es keine eindeutige Antwort gibt, gehe ich für meinen Teil einfach davon aus, dass Fische Schmwerzen empfinden können. 

Wer sich vertieft in das Thema einlesen möchte (obige Ausführungen sind natürlich extrem zusammengekürzt), dem kann ich z.B. folgende Links empfehlen: 

http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11
http://tier-im-fokus.ch/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/portavella04.pdf


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,

hast Du Dir den Vortrag angeschaut? Das wissenschaftliche Ergebnis ist doch sehr eindeutig - und keine gute Nachricht für Catch&Release Angler.


----------



## goldfisch (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Unbhängig vom Ergebnis, Gehalt und Inhalt.

Nach einer Minute wird eine Powerpointpräsentation in Verhältnis zu einer Publikation bzw. Literatur -Recherche gesetzt !


----------



## canis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Regina

Habe mir die Präsentation natürlich auch angeschaut. Soweit ich das sehe, zitiert der Prof aus der Studie, die ich verlinkt habe (zweiter Link). Leider gibt er aber den Autor nicht namentlich an, so dass dies nur eine Mutmassung ist. 

Die Studie von 2004 hat eben das Thema gerade bei den Anglern wieder aufgekocht. Auch Rose, der vorher zahlreiche Ergenisse präsentiert hat, die gegen das Schmerzempfinden sprechen, hat in einer noch neueren Publikation auf diese Ergebnisse Bezug genommen und sie relativiert. So ist denn auch heute nicht abschliessend bewiesen. Im Prinzip beweist diese Studie nämlich auch nur die Nozizeption bei Fischen, aber der Nachweis einer Nozizeption bedeutet noch nicht zwingend die bewusste Wahrnehmung eines Schmerzreizes. 

Den ersten link der Catch&Release-Seite habe ich übrigens ohnehin nur deshalb eingestellt, weil der Text von anerkannten Wissenschaftlern stammt und nicht von den Seitenbetreibern selber.


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,
das Lippen-Scheuern nach Verätzung ist doch eindeutig?


----------



## drwr (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,

ich meine , daß sich die Wissenschaft eigentlich mittlerweile einig ist, daß auch Fische
Schmerzen empfinden, allerdings nicht mit der Intensität.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## canis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> das Lippen-Scheuern nach Verätzung ist doch eindeutig?



Nicht wirklich, nein. Eine Reaktion auf einen Reiz lässt in keinster Weise auf einen Schmerz schliessen. Wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbe es nicht dutzende Publikationen aus allen Teilen der Welt, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. 




			
				drwr schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine , daß sich die Wissenschaft eigentlich mittlerweile einig ist, daß auch Fische
> Schmerzen empfinden, allerdings nicht mit der Intensität.


Nein, da ist man sich noch ganz und gar nicht einig! Schau dir nur mal die zahlreichen Publikationen und Aussagen an, die von Wissenschaftlern stammen: Obwohl viele am selben forschen, gibt es viele sich widersprechende Resultate und Aussagen.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,
Experten gibt es für jede Meinung die man Wünscht. Ich ernenne mich hier einmal zum Experten.
Schmerz ist nicht nur eine zufällige Erscheinung bei Säugetieren. Die Evolution hat dieses Empfinden eingeführt, um lebende Wesen vor Unachtsamkeit zu schützen. Lebewesen den dieses Empfinden fehlt, hätten keine Chance zu überleben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## canis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Nikolai, um ein Lebewesen vor gewissen Dingen zu schützen, ist kein Schmerz nötig. Reaktionen auf schädliche Reize können erwiesenermassen ohne Schmerzempfinden ausgelöst werden.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,
den Begriff Schmerz zu definieren ist sicher philosophisch. Man könnte es auch so beschreiben. Es muß ein großes Unwohlbefinden vorhanden sein um Abwehrreaktionen auszulösen.
Es mag niedere Lebewesen geben, die zu Abwehrreaktionen nicht im Stande sind, da währe ein Schmerzempfinden sicher überflüssig. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## rainthanner (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass kaprfenartige Fische in der Kopf- und speziell im Maulbereich stark schmerzempfindlich sind. 

Darf ich meinen Beobachtungen trauen, so würde ich davon ausgehen, dass das Schmerzempfinen von Kopf in Richtung Schwanz immer mehr abnimmt. 
Ander kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass Fische mit einer Schnitt- oder Stoßverletzung am Maul sofort mit Fressunlust und sogar mit Absitzen reagieren und hingegen Fische mit extremen Schädigungen am Körper bzw. Schwanz noch ohne Beeinträchtigung Futter aufnehmen und unbeeinträchtigt im Becken schwimmen. 

Also genau das Gegenteil, was in Anglervereinen gepredigt wird. 

Gruß Thanner


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das, was in Anglervereinen gepredigt wird, eher dazu dienen soll, die rechtliche Basis für Catch&Release nicht anzukratzen, immerhin wollen ziemlich viele Leute davon leben, dass andere ohne moralische Bedenken dem vermeintlichen Sport nachgehen können.

Nicht dass jetzt jemand denkt, ich wäre Peta-Mitglied und militante Tierschützerin - mein Mann angelt - ich brate/koche sehr gerne was er mit bringt. Aber ich sehe auch einen Unterschied zwischen dem schnellen töten eines Fisches um ihn zu essen und dem mir unbegreiflichen Vergnügen, Fische aus Jux und Großmannssucht anzulanden, sich mit dem angstverzerrten und geschockten Tier fotografieren zu lassen um es anschließend wieder einzusetzen. Der Wirtschaftsfaktor dahinter dürfte ausschlaggebend für so manche krumme Interpretation sein - wie dass ein Fisch nur einen "Reiz" verspürt wenn er offensichtlich versucht, Schmerzen los zu werden.

Und jetzt haut mich, ich stehe trotzdem dazu. ..


----------



## canis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Die definition von Schmerz ist keine philosophische Frage, sondern es gibt eine klare wissenschaftliche Definition dafür, die von einem breit abgestützten Expertengremium entwickelt wurde ("International Association for the Study of Pain"). 

Ich zitiere: 


> 1) Schmerzen sind eine sensorische Empfindung und emotionale Erfahrung mit aktueller oder potenzieller Schädigung von Geweben.
> 
> 2) Schmerzen werden immer subjektiv wahrgenommen.
> 
> 3) Schmerzen können auch ohne äußere Reize empfunden werden.




Anhand dieser Kriterien muss ermittelt werden, wer Schmerzen empfindet und wer nicht. Eigene Definitionen des Wortes Schmerz bleiben natürlich jedem vorbehalten, mit ihnen kann jedoch fachlich kaum Argumentiert werden. Gemäss dieser Definition ist ein Schmwerzempfinden bei Fischen eigentlich fast nicht möglich. Das, was durchaus viele hier (und im realen Leben) bei Fischen als Schmerz bezeichnen würden, dürfte vielmehr in die Kategorien Stress, natürliche Reflexe, etc. fallen. 


@rainthanner: 

Fische haben nachgewiesenermassen im Maulbereich viele Nervenenden, der Maulbereich ist also eine hoch empfindliche Region, wo viele Reize wahrgenommen werden. Allerdings fehlt dem Fisch noch immer der Neocortex, der nach heutigem Kenntnisstand(!) für die bewusste Wahrnehmung von Schmerzen nötig ist. 

Und zu deinem Beispiel bezüglich Verletzungen im Maulbereich: Da zeigt mir meine Erfahrung etwas anderes. Ich habe es x-fach selbst beobachten dürfen, dass auch Fische mit starken, frischen Verletzungen im Maulbereich dennoch Nahrung aufnehmen, auch wenn es keine Notsituation ist. Es ist erwiesen, dass Fische z.B. nach dem Fang mit Zurücksetzen zwar kurzzeitig keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen, jedoch eben wirklich nur kurzfristig. Ich habe schon zahlreiche Fische gesehen (und auch gefangen), die z.B. noch Angelhaken im Maul hatten oder denen kürzlich eine Oberlippe abgerissen ist (eine häufige Verletzung verursacht durch die Angelfischerei). 

Aber natürlich ist es so, dass das, was in Angelvereinen gesagt wird, natürlich nicht als neutrale Info betrachtet werden sollte.


----------



## drwr (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,

das ist nach meiner Ansicht so nicht richtig, schau mal auf das Datum der Veröffentlichung;
die von 1877 behaupten noch das Gegenteil, nicht aber neuere Studien.
Und wie immer betrachten wir bei der Studie : wer hat sie finanziert, wer hat sie durchgeführt und wie ist das Studiendesign !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

meiner Meinung nach ist Schmerz nur ein Gefühl von vielen und wir fühlen ja alle etwas - ich denke auch die Fische tun dies -


----------



## canis (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Wolfgang

Natürlich, das Datum ist wichtig und beliebig alte Studien müssen nicht mehr zwingend den aktuellen Stand des Wissens zeigen. 

Allerdings muss das Publikationsdatum auch nicht unbedingt bezeugen, dass das jüngste das richtigste ist. Die Studie von Dr. James Rose ("The Neurobehavioral Nature of Fishes and the Question of Awareness and Pain") ist eine der neusten, publiziert in 2002 und bisher die am breitest angelegte Studie. Dr. Rose ist ein renommierter Neurologe mit langjähriger Erfahrung. Die neuere Studie mit Publikationsdatum 2004 bezeugt denn letztlich nur das Vorhandensein von Nozizeption bei Fischen und entsprechenden Reaktionen, nicht aber das bewusste Wahrnehmen von Schmerzen. Diese beiden verhältnismässig neuen Resultate wiedersprechen sich nicht, sie hatten nicht die exakt gleiche Fragestellung.


----------



## Nikolai (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,
und da sind wir wieder bei der Philosophie. Was ist Bewustsein. Da streiten sich die Gelehrten immer noch.
Meine "Expertenmeinung" ist, dass Schmerzen und andere Empfindungen in das Bewustsein auch bei Fischen vordringen. Ansonsten könnten sie keine Abwehrstrategien entwickeln.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,...

Ich denke das derjenige der die tierischen Lebewesen auf unseren Planeten erschaffen hat, hat schon dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich diese bemerkbar machen können wenn sie Schmerzen erleiden / empfinden,....

Doch derjenige der die Menschheit erfunden hat,...hat einen gewissen Baustein in unseren Genen vergessen um das Schmerzempfinden mancher Tiere zu erkennen,....


herbi,...

der aus Überzeugung Angler war,....bis zu seinem letzten __ Waller,....innerhalb 24 Std. seine gesammte Ausrüstung verschenkte und niemals wieder einen Fisch geangelt hatte,....doch erlösen könnte er trotzdem, heute noch, seinen leidenden Liebling,...


----------



## canis (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Nikolai, glauben darf man natürlich alles, aber punkto Bewusstsein gibt es bisher keine fundierten Hinweise dafür, dass Fische ein solches haben. Natürlich, das heisst nicht, dass dies gänzlich ausgeschlossen ist, aber der Stand des Wissens ist ein anderer. 

Aber das mit den Abwehrstrategien ist einfach Quatsch. Ein Bewusstsein ist absolut nicht nötig, um Abwehrstrategien zu entwickeln. Assoziatives Lernen als Voraussetzung für Abwehrstrategien funktioniert völlig lösgelöst von einem Bewusstsein, es findet in einer ganz anderen Hirnregion statt, die bei praktisch allen Tieren vorhanden ist. Zudem entwickelt praktisch jedes Leben - namentlich auch pflanzliches - äusserst erfolgreich Abwehrstrategien. Dann müssten wir folglich auch über das Bewusststein von Pflanzen sprechen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Das ist in der Tat unbestritten, 
wenn man nur EIN KLITZEKLEINES BISSCHEN nachdenkt:
Höhere Lebewesen verfügen auf ihrem ganzen Körper über einen Sinn für Kontakte ("fühlen"),
der auf exponierten Körperpartien (Maul) der mehr ausgeprägt ist und auf geschützten (Schildkrötenpanzer) weniger. 
Wird dieser Kontakt zu heftig, kann der Körper beschädigt werden;
da eine Beschädigung des Körpers eine negative Auswirkung und potentiell lebensbedrohend ist, 
wird die so empfunden, dass das Lebewesen diesen Reiz zu vermeiden sucht. (Das nennen wir Schmerz.)
Falls einzelne Individuen (z.B. aufgrund eines Defektes) diese Empfindung NICHT verspüren,
werden sie durch die Evolution zackig ausselektiert;
d.h. die, die übrig geblieben sind, 
müssen das können.

Dass der Karpfen nicht schreit, wenn man ihm den Haken aus dem Maul montiert,
ist also KEIN Zeichen für ein fehlendes Schmerzempfinden. Dieses den höheren Lebewesen abzusprechen,
ist damit ein erbärmlicher Versuch, sein Gewissen zu berühigen ("Des tuat dem eh ned weh!"),
der nur unter unter Vernachlässigung jeglichen logischen Denkens 
oder mit extrem hoher Ambiguitätstoleranz gelingen kann.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Peter.



Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,

im Moment ist man sich ja noch nicht einmal über die Definition von Bewußtsein einig,



> Aber das mit den Abwehrstrategien ist einfach Quatsch. Ein Bewusstsein ist absolut nicht nötig, um Abwehrstrategien zu entwickeln.



Es gibt sicher auch angeborenes Abwehrverhalten, oder einfache Mechanismen die die Evolution hervorgebracht hat, um Gefahr abzuwenden. Das dürfte bei Pflanzen der Fall sein. Wenn sich Fische aber z.B. nach einer Reiheratacke 2 Wochen verstecken, liegt da sicher eine vom Gehirn gesteuerte Reaktion zu Grunde.
Die Wissenschaft ist heute in der Lage Gehirnaktivitäten festzustellen. Die daraus resultierenden Empfindungen sind reine Interpretationen, je nach Glaubensrichtung.
Die Wissenschaft ist nicht am Entferntesten in der Lage, Empfindungen bei Tieren nachzuweisen oder zu wiederlegen.
Solange das so ist, verlasse ich mich lieber auf meinen Menschenverstand.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Peter,

da schließe ich mich Nikolai an:


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



canis schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 1) Schmerzen sind eine sensorische Empfindung und emotionale Erfahrung mit aktueller oder potenzieller Schädigung von Geweben.
> 
> ... Gemäss dieser Definition ist ein Schmwerzempfinden bei Fischen eigentlich fast nicht möglich.


Du widersprichst dir selbst,
oder fällt der Beinbruch beim Junior wahrscheinlich auch in die Kategorien Stress, natürliche Reflexe, etc.?
Man kann sich´s natürlich leichtmachen und hinbiegen,
indem man allem (außer dem Menschen natürlich!) das Bewusstsein abspricht.
Wer allerdings Fische nicht nur von oben herab bzw. vom Haken oder aus der Pfanne kennt,
weiß, dass die durchaus zu einem komplexen Verhalten voll Emotionen fähig sind.
Ich hab mal eine Studie zu Intelligenztest an Tieren gelesen - man mag dazu stehen, wie man will -
und da haben verschiedene Buntbarsche besser abgeschnitten als Schäferhunde,
aber die für´s schlichte Überleben nötige Empfindung "Schmerz" sollen die nicht kennnen?

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gibt´s zuhauf
(da fällt mir ein, dass solchen zufolge Menschen über 40 km/h in der Eisenbahn zerplatzen 
und Neger keine Seele haben sollen - alles seriöse Wissenschaft),
aber da muss man doch bloß ein bissl nachdenken:
Ein sensorischer Sinn wurde in der Evolutionsgeschichte sehr früh entwickelt (seit es komplexe Nervennetze gibt)
und den zum Bemerken schädigender Einflüsse als Schmerz zu empfinden,
ist eine mehr als naheliegende "Anwendung" dieser seit Äonen bestehenden Fähigkeit,
die enorme Vorteile für die Lebewesen gebracht hat.
Fazit: Wer fühlt, kann auch Schmerzen fühlen.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass auch Menschen _"mit starken, frischen Verletzungen im Maulbereich ...  
... zwar kurzzeitig keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen, jedoch eben wirklich nur kurzfristig."_
Glücklicherweise sieht man aber keine, _"die z.B. noch Angelhaken im Maul hatten oder denen kürzlich eine Oberlippe abgerissen ist." _

Völlig Canis´ Meinung bin ich jedoch hier:





canis schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist es so, dass das, was in Angelvereinen gesagt wird, natürlich nicht als neutrale Info betrachtet werden sollte.


----------



## canis (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Eure Worte sind ja alle gut und recht. Nur basieren sie grösstenteils auf mehr oder weniger logischen Überlegungen eurerseits und nicht auf wissenschaftlichen Fakten. Als Naturwissenschaftler bin ich es mir aber nun mal gewohnt, mit harten wissenschaftlichen Fakten zu argumentieren, und nicht mit theoretischen Gedankenexperimenten von Forenusern. Wer wissenschaftliche Fakten als GLaubensrichtung abtut, disqualifiziert sich ohnehin selbst. 

Machen wir es deshalb doch kurz: 

Nennt mir bitte den Titel einer einzige Studie, die zweifelsfrei belegt, dass Fische Schmerzen bewusst wahrnehmen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr da schnell fündig werdet, wenn es doch so eindeutig ist


----------



## Nikolai (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,
um mich hier noch weiter zu disqualifizieren. 



> Wer wissenschaftliche Fakten als GLaubensrichtung abtut, disqualifiziert sich ohnehin selbst.



Das Problem ist, die Wissenschaft konnte bisher noch keine Fakten schaffen. Nur weil die bei Säugetieren bekannte Hirnregion bei Fischen nicht gefunden werden konnte, besagt noch gar nichts.



> Nennt mir bitte den Titel einer einzige Studie, die zweifelsfrei belegt, dass Fische Schmerzen bewusst wahrnehmen.



Es gibt auch keine Studie, die zweifelsfrei belegt, dass Fische Schmerzen *nicht* bewußt  wahrnbehmen.



> Als Naturwissenschaftler bin ich es mir aber nun mal gewohnt, mit harten wissenschaftlichen Fakten zu argumentieren,



ich auch. Aber manchmal ist es besser auf den gesunden Menschenverstand zu hören.

Fakten erkenne ich an, wenn sie zu einer eindeutigen Aussage führen. Interpretationen sind geprägt vom jeweiligen Auftraggeber, Eitelkeit der Wissenschaftler (man muß ja irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam machen), oder gar Glaubensrichtung (für die katholische Kirche war die Evolutionslehre bis vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch Teufelswerk). 

Gruß Nikolai

PS: David, mit Deiner Argumentation würde es ja keine Tierquälerei geben, schon gar nicht bei Fischen. Dem nach könnte man ja auch Goldfische im Glas halten usw. Das erklär mal als Mitglied des Mod-Team den Usern. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Lieber Canis!
Nenn ...





canis schrieb:


> mir bitte den Titel einer einzige Studie, die zweifelsfrei belegt, dass ...


Nebelparder, Kolibris, Zebras, Eskimos, Manatis, usw. ... 
_"Schmerzen bewusst wahrnehmen."_
Kannst du nicht?
Müssen wir deshalb schließen, dass die KEINE Schmerzen fühlen?

Bitte beobachte einmal einen Menschen, der Schmerz erlebt:
Zuallererst wird er versuchen, dem Reiz zu entkommen
und dann wird er die Situation, in der er den Schmerz erlitten hat, vermeiden.
Bei Tieren und auch bei Fischen ist das ganz genauso.
Abgesehen davon, dass sie natürlich ein bissl weniger intelligent sind wie Menschen
(obwohl ich da manchmal im Zweifel bin), findet man das genau gleiche Verhaltensmuster.
Wäre das NICHT so, wären die Viecher schon durch die Evolution ausselektiert worden:
KEIN Schmerzempfinden zu haben, wäre ein eklatanter Nachteil im Daseinskampf.

Abgesehen davon halte ich es für völlig irrelevant, ob Schmerzen BEWUSSTwargenommen werden,
denn würd´s DARAUF ankommen, dürften wir ALLES was NICHT BEWUSST ist, bedenkenlos quälen.
Damit sind wir aber endgültig auf der transzendenten Ebene angelangt:
Wenn wir den Schmerz nur in Verbindung mit Bewusstsein zugestehen,
dann kommt mir das so vor, als sprächen wir über Liebe
und "liebt" eine aufopfernd pflegende Buntbarschmutter ihre Nachkommen?
Oder pflegt eine Menschen-Mutter ihr Kind nur aufgrund von Instikt?
Damit hat die Diskussion die nachvollziehbar wissenschaftliche Ebene endgültig verlassen,
womit ich sagen will, dass das Bewusstsein nicht in die Schmerzdiskussion reingehört.
(Bitte kommt mir nicht mit Bewusstlosen - das ist etwas ganz Anderes: 
Wer nicht mit seiner Umwelt interagiert, wird natürlich auch keinen Schmerz verspüren,
aber das kann man Fischen ja wohl kaum nachsagen, oder?)

Unabhängig davon muss ich feststellen, 
dass ich aufgrund meiner Artzugehörigkeit Homo sapiens Tiere esse (auch Fische)
und wenn erforderlich, dann töte ich sie auch - möglichst schnell und "human".
Gern tu ich das nicht, aber es käme mir unehrlich vor, das nicht tun zu können.


----------



## canis (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die Wissenschaft konnte bisher noch keine Fakten schaffen. Nur weil die bei Säugetieren bekannte Hirnregion bei Fischen nicht gefunden werden konnte, besagt noch gar nichts.



Doch, es besagt, dass Fische *nach heutigem Wissen* keine Schmerzen empfinden können. Mehr habe ich nie behauptet, lies dir mal mein erstes Posting durch. Die Strukturen, die Säuger zur Schmerzempfindung befähigen, fehlen bei Fischen gänzlich. Konvergente Hirnstrukturen, die eine Schmwerzwahrnehmung ermöglichen würden, wurden bisher trotz intensiver Suche nicht gefunden. 

Dass dies bedeutet, dass Fische definitiv keine Schmerzen empfinden können, habe ich aber trotzdem nie behauptet. Sie können es einfach nach dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens nicht. 




Nikolai schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine Studie, die zweifelsfrei belegt, dass Fische Schmerzen *nicht* bewußt  wahrnbehmen.



Stimmt, aber es gibt eben Studien, die zeigen, dass die dafür nötigen Hirnstrukturen fehlen. 




Nikolai schrieb:


> Fakten erkenne ich an, wenn sie zu einer eindeutigen Aussage führen. Interpretationen sind geprägt vom jeweiligen Auftraggeber, Eitelkeit der Wissenschaftler (man muß ja irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam machen), oder gar Glaubensrichtung (für die katholische Kirche war die Evolutionslehre bis vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch Teufelswerk).



Dann beweise mir mal, dass die Studien, die gegen ein Schmerzempfinden sprechen, wirklich gekauft sind und nicht diejenigen, die für ein Schmerzempfinden sprechen, z.B. von der Peta gekauft wurden, weil die schlussendlich auch damit ihr Geld verdienen, auf das Leiden der Tiere hinzuweisen. 

Kannst du nicht? Ich natürlich auch nicht. Deswegen sind solche Aussagen reine Spekulation. 




Nikolai schrieb:


> PS: David, mit Deiner Argumentation würde es ja keine Tierquälerei geben, schon gar nicht bei Fischen. Dem nach könnte man ja auch Goldfische im Glas halten usw. Das erklär mal als Mitglied des Mod-Team den Usern. Bin mal gespannt.



Hab ich nie gesagt. Lies dir dazu bitte nochmals mein erstes Posting durch. Des weiteren gäbe es auch keinen Grund, Tiere nicht artgerecht zu halten, wenn sie kein Schmerzempfinden hätten. Dies sagen sogar die Studienautoren, die ein Schmerzempfinden zurückweisen. Weil die Anfälligkeit auf Stress ist hinreichend erwiesen, ebenso Sachen wie Wachstumsstörungen und Krankheitsanfälligkeit bei nicht geeigneten Hälterungs- und Behändigungsformen.



@derschwarzepeter: 

Für mich ist das ganze im Wesentlichen eine neurologische Fragestellung und dabei ist es eigentlich egal, wie es bei den einzelnen von dir genannten Tiergruppen aussieht. Entscheidend ist viel mehr, welche Neuronenstrukturen wofür verantwortlich sind. Anhand des Vorhandenseins von diesen können dann Rückschlüsse gezogen werden. 

Recht gebe ich dir, dass Schmerzen durchaus ein Evolutionsfaktor sind. Aber Schmerz wird auch nicht bereits in der aller ersten Amöbe überhaupt vor 4 Mia. Jahren vorhanden gewesen sein, sondern während der Evolution mit dem Wachstum der Neuronensysteme in der Tierwelt nach und nach entstanden sein. Deshalb ist davon auszugehen, dass nicht alle Tiergruppen ein Schmerzempfinden haben und dieses nicht bei allen gleich ausgeprägt ist. Schmerz ist einer, aber längst nicht der einzige Evolutionsvorteil.


----------



## Nikolai (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,



> Dass dies bedeutet, dass Fische definitiv keine Schmerzen empfinden können, habe ich aber trotzdem nie behauptet. Sie können es einfach nach dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens nicht.



na dann sind wir uns ja einig.

Die Wissenschaft steht erst ganz am Anfang, um die Natur zu verstehen.

Die Evolution hat viele Überlebensstrategien hervorgebracht. Das Schmerzempfinden ist nur Eine davon. Durch Massenvermehrung, Spezialisierung, Gifte, angeborene Instinkte oder Panzerung können fehlende Komponenten ausgeglichen werden. Tiere die über kein gesondertes Abwehrsystem verfügen, bleibt eigentlich nur das Schmerzempfinden um über den Lehrnprozess sein Überleben zu sichern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,
ich habe mir noch einmal alle Deine Beiträge zu diesem Thema durchgelesen.
Selten habe ich erlebt, dass jemand einen Standpunkt so wehement vertritt, obwohl er selbst nicht daran glaubt.
Aber danke für diese kontroverse Diskusion.
Weniger nett fand ich, dass Du meine Beiträge als Quatsch abtust und meinst ich würde mich damit diqualifizieren. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## lollo (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Leute,

hier in diesem Beitrag der heute gesendet wurde, spricht Dr. Schubert auch über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen. Ich denke, dass der Beitrag noch in der Mediathek der ARD eingestellt wird.

Bin zu spät über den Beitrag informiert gewesen, hätte sonst eher die Info weiter gegeben.
Ich persönlich bin durch die nun über 40 jährige Erfahrung die ich mit Fischen und Teichen erfahren durfte, auch der Meinung das Fische ein Schmerzempfinden besitzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Ich habe diesen Beitrag heute gesehen.
Dr. Schubert sagte im Verlauf der Sendung, daß bisherige Studien nicht zeigen, 
daß Fische Schmerzen empfinden - s. auch posting von David weiter oben.
Die Sendung war interessant, aber nich spektakulär.


----------



## StefanBO (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Dr. Schubert sagte im Verlauf der Sendung, daß bisherige Studien nicht zeigen, daß Fische Schmerzen empfinden


Nein, das sagte er so nicht.

Er sagte, dass es keine belegten Studien über Schmerz*empfindlichkeit* bei Fischen gibt.

Weil sich das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen nicht richtig messen lässt. Er denkt aber, dass es bei Fischen ähnlich wie bei anderen Tieren ist.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



canis schrieb:


> Weil die Anfälligkeit auf Stress ist hinreichend erwiesen, ebenso Sachen
> wie Wachstumsstörungen und Krankheitsanfälligkeit bei nicht geeigneten Hälterungs- und Behändigungsformen.


Dann wären also ausschließlich rein ökonomisch-finanzielle Gründe dafür maßgeblich,
dass wir bei Lebewesen, die nicht die "erforderlichen" Hirnregionen aufweisen,
keine Beschädigung ihres Körpers vornehmen? 
Weil sie dann "nicht so lang halten"?
Diese Ansicht kann ich bei Artefakten akzeptieren:
Wenn jemand bei seinem Auto kein Motoröl wechselt, wird´s halt früher hin,
aber bei Lebewesen ist das doch ein sehr zynischer Standpunkt!

Die Tatsache, dass keine Studie das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen "nachweist",
erlaubt doch in Wirklichkeit noch lange nicht den Schluss, sie hätten keins:

Ich empfinde Schmerz,
du empfindest Schmerz,
die Mitzi-Tante empfindet Schmerz,
der Eskimo empfindet Schmerz,
der Schimpanse empfindet Schmerz,
der Schäferhund empfindet Schmerz,
das Zebra empfindet Schmerz,
die Maus empfindet Schmerz,
das Hendl empfindet Schmerz, ...
warum soll denn dann der Frosch und der Fisch KEIN Schmerzempfinden haben?
(... vielleicht weil uns das besser in den Kram passt?)
Diese Reihe zu extrapolieren, liegt grundsätzlich auf der Hand;
irgendwo eine Grenze einzuziehen, jenseits derer KEIN Schmerz empfunden wird,
wird nicht durch die Neurologie festgelegt werden können:
Man muss sich da vor Augen halten, dass gleiche Funktionen 
nicht zwangsläufig von gleichen Organen bzw. hier gleichen Gehirnarealen erfüllt werden müssen.
Siehe z.B. die Sensorik der Tiere für Licht;
diese wurde im Verlauf der Evolution x-fach und immer wieder "neu" entwickelt!

Wer sagt denn, dass die Evolution die elementare Fähigkeit "Schmerzempfindung",
für die als Vorbedingung bloß "grobe" Sensoren für Beschädigung erforderlich sind,
erst lange NACH dem Tastsinn erwickelt hat?
Ich denke, dass das genau UMGEKEHRT war:
Das Schmerzempfinden (= Bemerken, dass der eigene Körper beschädigt wird)
ist VOR dem Tastsinn entstanden, der weit kompliziertere Sensorik und Verarbeitung erfordert;
dieser hat sich erst aus dem Schmerzempfinden entwickelt!

Wenn man Fische nicht nur von oben beobachtet, 
sondern jahrelang in Aquarien pflegt und züchtet, ist das KEINE neurologische Fragestellung: 
Wenn´s ihnen nicht gut geht, ist das Leiden auch den Fischen "ins Gesicht geschrieben";
völlig unabhängig davon, ob die Neuronenstrukturen haben, 
von denen ein Wissenschaftler glaubt, dass man die braucht um Schmerz zu fühlen.
Vielleicht sollte da so mancher sein Elektronenmikroskop gegen ein Aquarium tauschen?


----------



## canis (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

@Nikolai: 

Wie eingangs gesagt, *vermute* ich persönlich durchaus, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können. Ich anerkenne aber, dass die Wissenschaft zurzeit etwas anderes sagt und vertrete daher dann und wann auch diese Linie. 

Aber ich darf dich beruhigen: Ich schreibe manchmal auch in Angelforen und dort vertrete ich gewöhnlich mit gleicher Vehemenz die Linie, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Und zwar einfach deshalb, weil ich keine einseitigen Diskussionen mag und der Meinung bin, dass die Wahrheit nicht so einfach ist, wie es gewisse Gruppierungen glauben (und zwar Gruppierungen auf beiden Seiten, d.h. Angler wie auch Tierschützer). 

Sollte dich mein "Quatsch"-Vorwurf beleidigt haben, tut mir dies Leid. Ich meinte nur, dass die erwähnte Aussage im wissenschaftlichen Sinne so nicht korrekt ist. 




derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Dann wären also ausschließlich rein ökonomisch-finanzielle Gründe dafür maßgeblich,
> dass wir bei Lebewesen, die nicht die "erforderlichen" Hirnregionen aufweisen,
> keine Beschädigung ihres Körpers vornehmen?



So etwas würde ich nie im Leben sagen und habe dies auch nicht getan. 

Deine Liste könnte man, wie du selbst sagst, natürlich beliebig fortführen, und zwar bis zu Amöben oder Bakterien. Aber nimmt eine Amöbe wirklich Schmerzen wahr? Ich vermute nicht. Irgendwo in deiner Liste gibt es also eine Grenze, was du ja anerkennst. Wo sie liegt, ist wohl nicht restlos geklärt, aber die Neurologie gibt darauf immerhin eine fachlich fundierte und gut begründete Antwort - im Gegensatz zu allen anderen mir bekannten Theorien. 




derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Man muss sich da vor Augen halten, dass gleiche Funktionen
> nicht zwangsläufig von gleichen Organen bzw. hier gleichen Gehirnarealen erfüllt werden müssen.
> Siehe z.B. die Sensorik der Tiere für Licht;
> diese wurde im Verlauf der Evolution x-fach und immer wieder "neu" entwickelt!



Darauf bin ich ja mindestens zwei meiner Beiträge hier schon eingegangen. Homologe Hirnstrukturen zum Neocortex, die eine Schmerzwahrnehmung ermöglichen würden, existieren nachgewiesenermassen nicht. Konvergente Hirnstrukturen wurden - trotz intensiver Suche - bei Fischen bisher ebenfalls nicht entdeckt. Wie gesagt, ausschliessen kann man diese natürlich nicht 100%ig. Aber zu behaupten, diese seien vorhanden, ist nur Spekulation. Denn bekannt ist bis heute nichts derartiges. 




derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte da so mancher sein Elektronenmikroskop gegen ein Aquarium tauschen?



Ich bin seit inzwischen 17 Jahren (mit einem kurzen Unterbruch) Aquarianer


----------



## drwr (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo David,

denk mal hierüber nach :

http://www.fair-fish.ch/files/pdf/feedback/facts_3_dl.pdf

Was Du machst, ist den Menschen mit seinen Funktionen und Funktionkreisläufen als Maßstab für die Beurteilung von anderen Lebenswesen zu nehmen. Das ist nicht nur irrig
sondern auch falsch. Was würde wohl Dein Hund von Dir halten, wenn er seinen Geruchssinn
als Maßstab für Deinen Riechkolben nimmt, oder der Floh seine Sprungkraft, oder der Gepard seine Schnelligkeit .....
Die kämen dann sehr schnell aus ihrer Sicht zu dem Ergebnis, daß Du eigentlich ein lebensunfähiger Krüppel bist !!
Ebenso absurd ist Deine Argumentation. Es kommt mir so vor als wenn eine Birne einen Apfel komisch findet. 
Die physiologischen Kreisläufe des Menschen und des Fisches sind nicht vergleichbar, da sie unterschiedlichen Zwecken dienen, deshalb läßt sich vom Fehlen einer Struktur gegenüber dem Menschen keine Rückschlüsse auf Minderfunktionen sondern höchstens Andersfunktionen treffen. Fische haben weder einen gleichgelagerten Kehlkopf noch ähnliche Lungen, aber daraus zu schließen sie hätten keine Verständigungsmöglichkeiten sollte auch Dir absurd erscheinen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Regs (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Dann wären also ausschließlich rein ökonomisch-finanzielle Gründe dafür maßgeblich,
> dass wir bei Lebewesen, die nicht die "erforderlichen" Hirnregionen aufweisen,
> keine Beschädigung ihres Körpers vornehmen?



Hallo Peter,

ja sicher - es gibt keine anderen nachvollziehbaren Gründe dafür - ich sagte es schon eingangs. Dagegen steht eine umfangreiche Infrastruktur für C&R oder Angeln überhaupt die sich so lange wie irgend möglich bemühen wird, "Gegengutachen" für etwas zu erstellen, das eigentlich völlig überflüssig weil augenscheinlich ist.

Solange jemand Pseudo-Argumenten glaubt die vorgeben zu belegen, dass es Fröschen und Fischen nichts ausmacht, bei lebendigem Leib verletzt und verstümmelt zu werden, wird diese "Sportart" weiter existieren und jeder Sesselfurzer in die Lage versetzt, sich als __ Fliegen- oder sonstiger Fischer für einen Tag großartig zu fühlen (oder für solange, wie er es sich leisten kann).

Sport kann meiner Meinung nach niemals sein, andere Lebewesen zu verbrauchen um sich zu amüsieren.


----------



## VolkerN (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt und find es Klasse welche starke Resonanz Regines Anstoss zu dieser Diskussion hervorgerufen hat. 

Ich persoenlich habe zum Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen eine sicher laienhafte, vollkommen unwissenschaftliche Meinung. Ich GLAUBE (total unwissenschaftlich) -und einfach aus meiner Erfahrung heraus- das Fische durchaus Schmerz (und auch Angst) empfinden.

Es ist teilweise herrlich wie vehement Davids Argumentation "verrissen" wird. Ich vermute das er vielleicht "so ein bissl" mit seiner These provozieren will. Er sagt schliesslich lediglich das es keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis fuer die These gibt das Fische Schmerz empfinden ...und ergo: Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden solang dies nicht auch wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist *grins*



canis schrieb:


> Doch, es besagt, dass Fische nach heutigem Wissen keine Schmerzen empfinden können. Mehr habe ich nie behauptet, lies dir mal mein erstes Posting durch. Die Strukturen, die Säuger zur Schmerzempfindung befähigen, fehlen bei Fischen gänzlich. Konvergente Hirnstrukturen, die eine Schmwerzwahrnehmung ermöglichen würden, wurden bisher trotz intensiver Suche nicht gefunden.
> 
> Dass dies bedeutet, dass Fische definitiv keine Schmerzen empfinden können, habe ich aber trotzdem nie behauptet. Sie können es einfach nach dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens nicht.



...und hier irrt David aus meiner Sicht in seiner Argumentation. Richtig ist: Die Wissenschaft ist bis jetzt wohl nicht in der Lage nachzuweisen ob bzw. das Fische Schmerzen empfinden. d'accord ! ...und PUNKT ! 

Da endet die Faktenlage ...der Zusatz "Sie können es einfach nach dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens nicht" ...ist eine leicht provokante, ein wenig eigenwillige Interpretation des aktuellen Kenntnisstands der Wissenschaft.  

Die These kann man ja durchaus so aufstellen ...aber in Bezug auf den Fisch ist sie aus meiner Sicht inhuman (und damit sage ich nicht das David inhuman ist!! ). 

Ich ...und vermutlich viele hier werden der These das es wissenschaftlich nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist folgen koennen ...nur David ...der Umkehrschluss sollte so nicht stehenbleiben.

Damit waere -vereinfacht gesagt- jede noch so unsinnige These "richtig" solange Wissenschaftler nicht das Gegenteil beweisen koennen. 

Ich glaube wir alle die wir hier ueber das Thema diskutieren beschaeftigen uns viel zu sehr mit diesen herrlichen Tieren als das einer von uns ihnen Leid zufuegen wollte. ...und einfach ueberzeugt zu sein (oder wenigstens zu vermuten) das die Tiere ebenso liebevoll behandelt werden sollten wie Menschen laesst fuer mich den wissenschaftlichen Beweis also vollkommen nebensaechlich erscheinen. 

uebrigens: Fische gibts schon viel laenger als Wissenschaftler ...mal sehn ob sich ein Wissenschaftler meldet der das Gegenteil beweist


----------



## canis (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

@Wolfgang: 

Danke für den Link zu FairFish. Ich bin ja Schweizer und gut mit FairFish vertraut. Ich schätze ihre Arbeit für mehr Tierschutz bei Fischproduktion und -fang sehr. Wenn du dir die Broschüre durchliest, wirst du aber feststellen, dass dort alle möglichen Positionen wiedergegeben werden, von "pro Schmerz" bis "kontra Schmerz". Als Beweis für die eine odere andere Antwort dient sie also nicht. 

Dein Vorwurf, ich ziehe fälschlicherweise nur den Menschen als Massstab hinzu, greift aber zu kurz. Neuronale Strukturen lassen sich sehr wohl innerhalb des gesamten Tierreiches vergleichen, da sie überall nach den selben Mustern funktionieren. Die Entwicklung des Nervensystems lässt deshalb durchaus darauf schliessen, wie stark eben beispielsweise das Schmerzempfinden ist. Denn der Mensch ist schlussendlich auch nicht mehr als ein Hominide, ein Primate mit stark entwickeltem Gehirn. Zudem ist die vergleichende Anatomie (inkl. Neurologie), wo die Funktionen aller möglichen Körperteile zwischen verschiedenen Tieren (Tiergruppen) verglichen wird, eine absolute Grundlage der Biologie. 


@Volker: 

Du hast den Durchblick


----------



## cpt.nemo (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir diese Beiträge jetzt mal ein paar Tage durchgelesen. Ich muss sagen, ich kann die Diskussion, ob ein Fisch (oder ein anderes Tier) Schmerz empfindet oder nicht, nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es klingt für mich immer wie ein Freifahrtschein, einem Tier, das "angeblich" keine Schmerzen empfindet, diese auch zufügen zu dürfen. Es sollte egal sein, in wie weit ein Schmerzempfinden wissenschaftlich erwiesen ist. Jedem Tier  sollte der entsprechende Respekt vor der lebenden Kreatur gezollt werden. Und Töten ist niemals human.
Das musste ich als Vegetarier jetzt einfach mal loswerden


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Noch ein Wort zu den Hirnarealen:
Mir kommt die Diskussion darüber so vor, wie wenn man sagt:
*Ein Segelflugzeug kann nicht  fliegen, weil das hat keinen Motor.*
... und wenn man sich nach langer Diskussion darauf verständigt hat, 
dass das DOCH fliegen kann, weil´s Flügel hat, dann kommt:
*Ein Hubschrauber kann nicht fliegen, weil der hat keine Flügel.*
Aber halt: Der Rotor ist ja auch sowas ähnliches wie Flügel - gilt nicht!
*Aber ein Heissluftballon ... DER hat keine Flügel und keinen Motor!*
usw. usw. ... endlose Geschichte.
Wenn man aber als Kriterium nicht irgendwelche "Konstruktionsmerkmale" heranzieht,
sondern die schlichte Beobachtung "Fliegt das Ding oder fliegt´s nicht",
ist das Problem schnell gelöst. (zumindest im Nachhinein, 
aber wir müssen ja keine Tiere im Planungsstadium beurteilen)


Ist vielleicht das ja auch nur ein großes MISSVERSTÄNDNIS über die Definition von "Schmerz"?

Ich seh das grundsätzlich von der Verhaltensseite:
Wenn ich den Körper eines Tieres beschädige
reagiert das Tier darauf, indem es versucht diese Beschädigung zu vermeiden oder zumindest zu verringern,
zeigt deutliche Anzeichen von Unwohlsein (bei Fischen z.B. Flossenklemmen, Farbverlust, Flucht und verstecken)
und wird versuchen ("lernt"), diese Situation in Zukunft zu vermeiden.*

Die Ursache für diese Reaktionskette KÖNNTE in einer rein ökonomischen Kalkulation (bewusst oder unbewusst als Art) liegen:

_Wenn meine Berührungssensoren die Beschädigung meines Körpers melden,
geht das an meine mühsam aufgebaute Substanz oder wird mich sogar töten,
wonach ich meinem evolutiven Auftrag (der erfolgreichen Vermehrung) nicht mehr nachkommen kann
und deshalb werde ich jetzt alles in meiner Macht stehende tun,
um das zu vermeiden, z.B. wegschwimmen._
ODER
_Der Fisch fühlt Schmerz._

Ist das nicht eigentlich das Gleiche?


*) Aufgrund der wiederholbaren Nachprüfbarkeit hat das doch durchaus wissenschafliche Qualität, oder?


----------



## Nikolai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo,
wie es scheint, sind wir alle, selbst David, einig, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden. Alle Beobachtungen und logischen Überlegungen weisen darauf hin. Die Wissenschaft ist dabei gefordert dieses zu entschlüsseln.
Gegenteilige Ergebnisse auf Grund von Ausschlußverfahren sind völlig unwissenschaftlich und nur ein Hinweis darauf, daß man noch völlig im Dunklen tappt.
In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich noch einmal nach der Definition von Schmerz. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere unerträgliche Empfindungen, die wir als Menschen gar nicht kennen. Letztendlich wäre das dann auch so etwas wie Schmerz, aber etwas Anderes als das wonach die Wissenschaft zur Zeit sucht.  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Nabend,
ich bin Angler, wie so viele hier auch. Aber dennoch möchte ich euch den Artikel hier nicht vorenthalten

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,749108,00.html

Ich glaube es brechen schwere Zeiten für Freunde des Angelsports (wobei meine Fische eigentlich immer in der Pfanne landen und auch Waidgerecht gekeult werden) an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hi Uwe,

was da im Link drin steht lernte ich schon vor 25 Jahren als ich den Fischereischein gemacht habe. Ganz neue Erkenntnisse sind das nicht

Selbst Pflanzen erkennen es ja wenn sie verletzt werden (z.B von anderen Ästen dauernd berührt werden oder Schadinsekten dran rumknabbern) und reagieren darauf  (sie nehmen die Verletzung/Berührungen auch "bewußt" wahr, was auch mit einem "schmerzempfinden" vergleichbar ist

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Bissl populärwissenschaftlich reisserisch geschrieben, aber interessant, der Artikel:
_"Im Fischhirn verbirgt sich kein menschenähnliches Wesen", 
beteuert der US-Forscher James Rose, ein vielzitierter Kronzeuge der Anglerzunft._
Sapperlot:
Kann man daraus schließen, dass sich in einem Anglerhirn kein FISCHLICHES Wesen verbirgt?
Was soll der Schwachsinn? 
Was sind denn das für wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbare Qualitäten?
Wenn das die Entschuldigung dafür ist, dass wir Fische einfach so zum Spaß verletzen dürfen,
dann dürfen Haie Angler fressen, oder?

Versteht mich nicht falsch:
Ich bin ein carnivores Lebewesen - ich esse Fleisch und besonders gern Fisch.
Wenn´s mir nicht zu fad wäre, würde ich sie vielleicht auch angeln (hab ich auch schon)
und dann - nicht gern, aber doch - töten. (Wie auch sonstige Tiere, wenn der Hunger groß genug ist.)
Das sollte dann aber entsprechend zackig geschehen.
"Catch and Release" ist dagegen schlichte Barbarei von Leuten,
die dafür doch mindestens eine mittelprächtige Ambiguitätstoleranz haben müssen.
(Im konkreten Fall kann man mit Fug und Recht auch Ignoranz sagen.)


----------



## canis (12. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Peter, Angeln kann sehr spannend und abwechlsungsreich sein! Hasts vermutlich bloss mit Ansitzangeln probiert, oder?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Ansitzangeln?
Nö: 
Das war entweder _"Ich will einen Fisch essen"_-Angeln
oder _"Ich will die Scheiss-Goreisln* _aus dem Teich haben"-Angeln.
War beides eigentlich lähmend und reichlich passiv,
da über dem Wasserspiegel zu lauern und zu hoffen, 
dass sich unter Wasser das tut, was man sich wünscht;
Außerdem taten mir die Viecher leid, als sie endlich drangegangen waren.
(Gut waren sie ja, hatten aber höllisch viele Zwischenmuskelgräten!)
Der nächste Schritt ist Elektrofischen - werde berichten.

... und wenn ich wissen will, was sich unter Wasser tut, hupf ich eben rein.
(Drum hab ich ja auch einen schön tiefen Schwimmteich.)


*) Goreisl ... umgangssprachlich ("Wienerisch") für __ Karausche (Carassius carassius)


----------



## Nikolai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Peter,
das mit dem "Elektrofischen" ist sicherlich nicht Dein Ernst. Hoffentlich hat das noch keiner gelesen
Da ich, beruflich vom Elektrofach, sehr genau weiß wie sich Strom anfühlt, sehe ich das eher als Tierquälerei.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Doch, doch - das IST mein Ernst!
Ich habe leider keine Idee, wie ich die verbleibenden 4 ... 5 Stk. 1 kg-Karauschen sonst aus dem Teich bekommen soll.
(Angeln war lähmend, hat nur 2 ans Licht gebracht und tierfreundlich ist es auch nicht.)
Ich habe Berichte gelesen, 
wo zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken in einem ganzen Flussbereich große Welse abgefischt, 
vermessen und gewogen wurden und dann im Anschluss wieder freigelassen wurden.
Offenbar schadet´s denen nicht wirklich - ich will ja meine Goreisln auch freilassen!

P.S:: Ich bin auch aus der Elektrobranche! (Elektronik-Entwicklung und Stromversorgungsbau)


----------



## archie01 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> das mit dem "Elektrofischen" ist sicherlich nicht Dein Ernst. Hoffentlich hat das noch keiner gelesen
> Da ich, beruflich vom Elektrofach, sehr genau weiß wie sich Strom anfühlt, sehe ich das eher als Tierquälerei.
> 
> Gruß Nikolai



Hallo Nicolai
Hier zeigt sich , das das Themen sind , bei denen sich andere besser auskennen - die Elektrofischerei gilt als sehr Fischschonend , es gibt fast nie Verluste.
Ist ähnlich wie im anderen Thread über die Angler , da solltest du dich auch besser etwas zurückhalten , wenn du dich nicht auskennst. 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nikolai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Archie,
ich kenne mich tatsächlich nicht mit der Elektrofischerei aus. Aber ich weiß wie es sich anfühlt, wenn der Körper mit Strom durchflossen wird. Ich habe es auch jedes mal überlebt. Aber es ist ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl, dass mit Schmerz durchaus zu beschreiben ist. Warum sollten Fische das anders fühlen. 
Da Du sicher auch kein Fisch mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen bist, frage ich mich warum Du dich da besser auskennen willst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Liebe Kollegen!
WISSEN tu ich´s natürlich nicht,
aber nachdem ich keine bessere Idee mehr habe
und das in der Wissenschaft an äußerst langlebigen Fischen angewendet wird,
um sie lebendig zu erforschen und nicht etwa um sie vor Ort elektrisch in Fischsuppe zu verwandeln,
hab ich mich im web schlau gemacht (gar ned so einfach - da gibt´s ned viel!) und hab nach langem Suchen festgestellt,
dass da nicht nur furchtbar davor gewarnt wird (Ja, Wasser und Strom in nicht fachkundiger Hand ist wirklich eine Killerapplikation!),
sondern man das unbedingt mit Gleichstrom machen soll und das beisst nur beim Anlegen und beim Abschalten.
Ich hab mir als 2 Stk ca. 0,2 m² große Nirobleche besorgt, dran laaaange Drähte befestigt 
(rot und schwarz - schließlich bin ich ein Profi ) und dann ins Wasser damit.
Befeuert habe ich das mit meinem Regelnetzgerät 3 A belastbar
und von 0 V bis 36 V stufenlos verstellbar;
des haum´s gean die Fisch!

Soweit die Theorie;
die Praxis hat dann schnell gezeigt, 
dass der Leitwert des Wassers WEIT, WEIT höhere Spannungen erfordert
- interessanterweise nahezu unabhängig vom Abstand der leiden Elektroden-Platten.
Nachdem´s damit potentiell gefahrlich wird, erfordert das seriöse Bastelei,
potentialfrei und schön verstellbar soll´s ja auch sein.
Ich arbeite dran.und werde berichten.


----------



## Annett (13. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Peter.

Warum fragst Du nicht einfach einen Fachmann (Angelverein, der auch solche Bestandaufnahmen macht), ob er Dir nicht mal mit seinem Gerät aushelfen kann?
In Deutschland ist das private Elekroabfischen nach meinem Kenntnisstand verboten. Wie es in Österreich aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen (trifft mich ja nicht). 
Wir hatten uns hier im Forum auch schon mal über elektrisches Abfischen ausgetauscht. Vielleicht hilft die Suchfunktion weiter?!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hi Annett,
danke für die Tipps,
aber die Suche im Forum hat mich nicht schlauer gemacht
und zu Angelvereinen oder Wissenschaftlern, die sowas machen könnten, habe ich keinen Kontakt.
Ob die wegen 4 Karauschen gekommen wären bzw. ob sich die Kosten ausgezahlt hätten, wage ich ohnehin zu bezweifeln.
Nachdem ich ein erfahrener Elektroingenieur bin, werde ich mich der Sache mit der gebotenen Vorsicht selbst widmen.
(Letztendlich habe ich im web doch noch gute Informationen gefunden.)
So unterschiedlich sind die Geister:
Dem einen holen die __ Reiher zig Riesenkoi aus dem Teich und er ist traurig darüber
und mir haben die __ Enten den Karauschenlaich angeschleppt
und ich will sie wieder loswerden!


----------



## stu_fishing (14. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Als jemand der die Elektrofischerei regelmäßig professionell betreibt kann ich dir nur von irgendwelchen Experimenten abraten! Ganz so ungefährlich ist das nämlich erstens nicht, mal davon abgesehen, dass es nicht legal ist. Neben diversen Genehmigungen seitens Behörden, Fischereiberechtigten etc. ist eine Elektrofischereiausbildung verpflichtend. Weiters ist in vielen Gartenteiche die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers so gering, dass dich die Fische auslachen werden bzw. der Wirkungsbereich des Pols generell beschränkt (je nach Stromstärke und Fischgröße maximal 3-5 meter.). 
Mit der Angel herausfangen erscheint mir die sinnvollere Alternative.

lg Thomas


----------



## Piddel (14. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Hallo Peter !
Ich habe an verschiedenen Maßnahmen zur Abfischerei in meinem Angelverein teilgenommen. Bitte unterschätze die Elektrofischerei ( ganz großen Respekt ) nicht !...
 Selbstbau 

Bedenke bei deinem Vorhaben, dass KEIN Fisch freiwillig in die Nähe der Strompole schwimmen wird d.h. Du mußt auf die Fische - gaaaanz vorsichtig - zuwaten
( Tauchen fällt wohl flach  ).
Und hier sind schon u.U. Unfälle durch Untergrund/Stolpern usw. möglich. 

Als Alternative zum Umherlaufen im Teich bietet sich folgendes an: Du fütterst ( Angelmaden o.ä. Leckereien ) die geliebten Karauschen an einen festen ( möglichst in Ufer/Stegnähe ) Futterplatz über ein paar Tage an. Vor dem Tag X plazierst Du deinen Selbstbau - getarnt - am Futterplatz und wenn sich die Truppe Goreisl`s sich zur Mahlzeit einfindet - Feuer frei :smoki und Kescher bereit ( Strom aus ).


----------



## Annett (14. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Moin Peter.


derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... und zu Angelvereinen oder Wissenschaftlern, die sowas machen könnten, habe ich keinen Kontakt. ...


Bis letzten Donnerstag hatte ich auch noch keinen Kontakt zu einem "Huforthopäden", da ich bisher mit der Arbeit meines Hufschmiedes sehr zufrieden war.
Als ich jetzt den Bedarf hatte, half mir das Internet und anschließend das Telefon um Antwort auf meine Fragen zu erhalten.
Wie heißt es immer so schön: Fragen kostet nix. 

Daher verstehe ich diese "Ausrede" nicht so wirklich.


----------



## canis (14. März 2011)

*AW: Schmerzempfinden von Fischen*

Da ist Thomas uneingeschränkt zuzustimmen! 

Die Elektrofischerei ist einerseits sehr gefährlich, wenn sie nicht professionell durchgeführt wird. Andererseits ist sie in jedem Fall bewilligungspflichtig, und zwar im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum. Um diese Methode überhaupt durchzuführen, ist eine entsprechende Prüfung notwendig. 

Grundsätzlich handelt es sich - richtig durchgeführt - um eine schonende Methode des Fischfanges. Richtig durchgeführt heisst, die Spannung muss angemessen gewählt werden, die Fische sollten möglichst wenig Kontakt mit der Anode haben und sie sollten möglichst schnell wieder in nicht unter Spannung stehendes Wasser kommen. Damit ergeben sich bei den meisten Fischarten Sterblichkeitsraten von unter 1%. 

Im WWW ist mir dazu auch nicht viel dazu bekannt, am besten zusammengefasst wird die Anwendung dieser Methode durch dieses Dokument: 

Skript zum Elektrofischerei-Kurs

Ich führe järhlich etwa 4 bis 6 elektrische Abfischungen durch, jedoch nur ausnahmsweise in stehenden Gewässern. Die Abfischungen dienen der Entnahme von Bachforellen-Sömmerlingen aus Aufzuchtbächen und wissenschaftlicher Erhebungen (Bestandeserhebung, Markierungsversuche). Die Methode ist wie gesagt grundsätzlich schonend, sollte aber wirklich nur professionell durchgeführt werden. Auf Experimente ist zuliebe von Mensch und Tier in jedem Fall zu verzichten!


----------

